# smallest SBS mod



## Hakhan (13/5/21)

Looking for a SBS mod for my better half, any advice which is the smallest and lightest SBS available in SA,
Used for MTl,18650 will work. must be able to fit at least a 24mm rta. 
Thanks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DavyH (13/5/21)

Probably the Nevoks Veego. Not a bad little kit overall and really well priced.

It's not much smaller than the Techmod or Mixx, but far lighter.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## JPDrag&Drop (13/5/21)

Hakhan said:


> Looking for a SBS mod for my better half, any advice which is the smallest and lightest SBS available in SA,
> Used for MTl,18650 will work.
> Thanks


Howzit, I have a vaporsse GTX one for sale, Super tiny and light. It is a internal battery 2000mah.
I know its not a SBS

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GSM500 (13/5/21)

The TechMod is probably the smallest SBS Mod I've used. The College is a bit bigger but might be a bit lighter

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (13/5/21)

Not a SBS but worth checking out: Swag 2

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/vaporesso-swag-2-mod-silver.t72496/

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Grand Guru (13/5/21)

The Nevoks won’t accommodate tanks wider than 23mm.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe (14/5/21)

What the fudge is a sbs?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Grand Guru (14/5/21)

SmokeyJoe said:


> What the fudge is a sbs?


Side by side like the Aspire Mixx

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Hakhan (23/5/21)

Grand Guru said:


> The Nevoks won’t accommodate tanks wider than 23mm.


does a expro v4 fit?. tried it on a swag and the knurling hit the battery cap


----------



## Grand Guru (23/5/21)

Hakhan said:


> does a expro v4 fit?. tried it on a swag and the knurling hit the battery cap


I don’t think it will


----------



## DavyH (23/5/21)

Hakhan said:


> does a expro v4 fit?. tried it on a swag and the knurling hit the battery cap


Doubtful. I really didn’t notice the original requirement for a 24mm fit. I honestly wouldn’t bother with anything bigger than 22mm on the Nevoks. That said, it’s a great little pod and the coils are on point, if that’s an option.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Stranger (24/5/21)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Not a SBS but worth checking out: Swag 2
> 
> https://www.ecigssa.co.za/vaporesso-swag-2-mod-silver.t72496/



I agree, can take a wide choice of tanks and if you really want to go light the Voopoo pod tank weighs very little. The Swag is very light compared to a Pico.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hakhan (25/5/21)

Stranger said:


> I agree, can take a wide choice of tanks and if you really want to go light the Voopoo pod tank weighs very little. The Swag is very light compared to a Pico.


the knurling on the expro V4 hits the battery cap


----------



## Ivyvape (25/5/21)

DavyH said:


> Probably the Nevoks Veego. Not a bad little kit overall and really well priced.
> 
> It's not much smaller than the Techmod or Mixx, but far lighter.


Hello friend, thanks for your recommendation about the Veego80, definitely it is a well-priced and lightest device, which comes with a 510 adapter.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Munro31 (25/5/21)

The Aspire Mixx in 18350 setup is probably the smallest you can go

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## CJB85 (25/5/21)

Hakhan said:


> the knurling on the expro V4 hits the battery cap


Swag 1, or 2? I ran the Expro with a bubble tank on my Swag 2 with no issues. Swag 2 takes 25mm tanks?

Then again, maybe it only fit because my Expro and Swag were from Fasttech?

Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Munro31 (25/5/21)

CJB85 said:


> Swag 1, or 2? I ran the Expro with a bubble tank on my Swag 2 with no issues. Swag 2 takes 25mm tanks?
> 
> Then again, maybe it only fit because my Expro and Swag were from Fasttech?


Wahahaha!!!


----------



## Ivyvape (26/5/21)

DavyH said:


> Doubtful. I really didn’t notice the original requirement for a 24mm fit. I honestly wouldn’t bother with anything bigger than 22mm on the Nevoks. That said, it’s a great little pod and the coils are on point, if that’s an option.


we respect each one about their own selection， thank you very much for your sure about that veego80 is a great little pod


----------



## Ivyvape (26/5/21)

Hakhan said:


> does a expro v4 fit?. tried it on a swag and the knurling hit the battery cap


actually, expro v4 is 23mm, which is a little bit bigger.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------

